# Boo hoo



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Sssssshhhhh, hear that? It's my heart breaking. I must redo my shoulder surgery. One of three anchors/tethers has failed. No idea how/why. I've had more broken bones and stitches than Jackie Chans whole troop, never followed Drs. orders and always found my way back to %100. For this, I have been the IDEAL patient. Disciplined at rest and in PT. I could be back u dear the knife as soon as next week. Bet it's tons of fun the second time around!

That paragraph was my pity party. Ever forward people. My tribe, including some of you, is strong.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Disheartening for sure. I had to have a second heart valve surgery after the first implanted valve turned out to be infected. Just before I went under, the surgeon said he didn't think I was going to make it but he would do his best. Sheesh! Well, I'm still kickin' and you'll get thru your situation as well - be fine as wine in no time.*


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

oh wow, thats disappointing to hear. hope all is good still in the shoulder for the anchor to hold the second time around.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Best of luck buddy.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You'll get through it ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Good luck man, you got this!!!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Imperial said:


> oh wow, thats disappointing to hear. hope all is good still in the shoulder for the anchor to hold the second time around.


Eeerrrr.....ME TOO!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you fellas. I'll live. Next step is to get Eric (MGG), Mark (tremo), and Nathan (simple shot) to get together and design/build me a pimp slingshot prosthesis! I truly appreciate the mojo fellas! 
Tate


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

That's crap for news.... Best you can do is keep that attitude and trudge on through the Zhit.

I bought some special shoes a while back , just for this sort of thing... I'm still wearin' em, or I'd pass em on. But if you need anything I might help with, don't stutter about, Tate.. In the interim, well just think how good you're going to be with that blowgun!!

All the best, my friend...


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> That's crap for news.... Best you can do is keep that attitude and trudge on through the Zhit.
> I bought some special shoes a while back , just for this sort of thing... I'm still wearin' em, or I'd pass em on. But if you need anything I might help with, don't stutter about, Tate.. In the interim, well just think how good you're going to be with that blowgun!!
> All the best, my friend...


Thank you brother.


----------

